# Hanns-G or other monitor recommendations



## roddierod (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm looking to replace my 2 LCD monitors with one large monitor bewtween 24" and 28". I see this Hanns-G brand online and there resolution are higher and price cheaper for the same sizes by brans such as LG or Viewsonic (both of which I have now).

Just wondering if anyone has experience with Hanns-G and could compare them to an LG or Viewsonic. Since everything today seems to be made in the same place.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 11, 2010)

ive never even heard of that brand, but what i can tell you is to stay away from optiquest. ive had a couple of those and both of them were absolute junk.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure I'd buy anything from a company that presents itself with this type of drivel/prose ..



> Hanns.G
> With advancements in technology, a new dawn has come for the lifestyle of the human race, and world has now entered a Digital Age. Yet the relentless progress of technology seems to have allowed cold logic to overshadow people's search for spiritual fulfillment. Hanns.G sees that consumers are wishing for quality in their life, so functional technology is now gifted with a rich palette of colors thanks to design aesthetics. Hanns.G products symbolize the spirit of Go Beyond to provide consumers with a whole new experience of technology; with its user-friendly interface, clean design and exceptional quality, it has surpassed consumer expectations and existing market standards. The aesthetics of technology have been redefined, creating a perfect combination of the sensible with the sensual within the products from Hanns.G .


----------



## expl (Jan 11, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure I'd buy anything from a company that presents itself with this type of drivel/prose ..



Why would you care? I personally ignore "marketing" and stick to price and technical specs.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 11, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure I'd buy anything from a company that presents itself with this type of drivel/prose ..



I had never read that. But, I'm going to have to agree with you. I really doubt someone is going to find spiritual fulfillment in a monitor. Or taken another way, they are helping people to ignore spiritual fulfillment.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 11, 2010)

expl said:
			
		

> Why would you care? I personally ignore "marketing" and stick to price and technical specs.



As I've got older, my spending and buying habits have become more "political". What DuthDaemon posted was from the About Us page, which is more of a mission statement then marketing ploy. So that statement means the company could be suporters of trans-humanism or they are out to help people move away from spirituality. Either way I would not want to support either view by buying their products.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 11, 2010)

I try to follow three rules when buying something:

1. Price vs quality.
2. Check technical specs.
3. Reviews.

Currently I have a 22" Neovo and a 19" Samsung. Both do the job fine.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Jan 11, 2010)

Do NOT buy an Acer!  Out of 20 or so I've gotten for work over the past two years, over 30% are already in the dumpster.  They're cheap and if you happen to get a good one, they last, but the failure rate is horrible compared to the Samsungs we have.

I've heard that Hanns-G are nice screens and last, but have never owned one.  (Boss won't approve my buying a 30" screen for my desk.    )


----------

